

Microsoft buys shopping site Jellyfish.com - mqt
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/02/microsoft-buys-shopping-site-jellyfishcom/

======
nickb
Never heard of the site and never been to their page... but by looking at
their logo, maybe MS bought it because it looks similar to MSN butterfly ;).

